# [Références linux] Nouveau sous linux

## kev.v

Bonjour bonjour!

Je me présente, je m’appelle Keven et j’ai 17ans. Je suis passionné par l’informatique.

J’ai commencé mon expédition dans le merveilleux monde de Linux, en installant Ubuntu. J’ai aussitôt été bouchebé par la rapidité d’exécution de Linux. C’est ça ce moment que je me suis dit « Il va falloir que j’apprenne à utiliser Linux ». Quelques mois ont passé et j’ai oublié de m’y concentrer. Voilà aujourd’hui j’ai décidé que j’allais m’y mettre. Et comme toute la puissance de Linux se retrouve surtout dans la ligne de commande, je me suis dit « quoi de mieux pour apprendre à utiliser Linux qu’une distribution complètement en console »? Après une recherche sur Google, j’ai fini par trouver la distribution que je cherchais, Gentoo Linux. Mais voilà je suis vraiment tout nouveau sur Linux et j’ai grandement besoin d’aide et de conseil afin de m’y initier. En fait, j’ai plusieurs questions :

Je sais qu’il y a des tas de commandes sous Linux, quelles sont les commandes que je dois absolument connaître? Y’a-t-il une sorte de «Doc» sur l’utilisation de chaque commande? Si oui, où la trouver ? (J’ai cherché et je n’ai pas trouvé exactement ce que je cherchais) 

J’ai oublié de précisé que je programme en C/C++, j’aimerais donc m’initier aux outils de développements sous Linux. Avez-vous des sites à me proposer?

J’ai vite remarqué que l’organisation des fichiers sous Linux était très différente de Windows. (etc, opt, usr, proc…) Bref, c’est du chinois pour moi  :Razz:  Y’a-t-il un site qui explique clairement à quoi chaque fichier sert? (Je ne veux pas qu’on m’explique comment Linux fonctionne, mais ça serait pratique de savoir que par exemple, tous les programmes se retrouvent dans le dossier « etc. ».)

J’ai commencé l’installation de Gentoo dans une machine virtuelle (pour pratiquer  :Razz: ) en suivant minutieusement la documentation disponible sur le site de Gentoo. Mais bon voilà après avoir compilé mon kernel, j’ai entré une commande bizarre au clavier (pas par exprès) et je n’avais plus accès à la console chrooté. Donc, je vais devoir recommencer  :Razz:  Pas grave c’est comme ça qu’on apprend! 

Je voudrais aussi avoir LES sites de références sur Linux que tout utilisateur Linux doit connaître.

Bref, vous aurez compris que je n’ai pas peur des défis.

Je vous remercie de bien vouloir m’aider à m’initier à ce merveilleux monde.Last edited by kev.v on Wed Jan 06, 2010 11:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut kev.v et bienvenue sur le forum  :Wink: 

Tout d'abord, est-ce que tu pourrais mettre ton titre en conformité stp ? Merci.

Gentoo n'est pas une distribution uniquement en ligne de commande. Mis à part le processus d'installation, la distribution possède un bon nombre de gestionnaires de bureau/fenêtres. (Xfce, KDE, Gnome, ...).

Concernant la documentation pour linux en général, tu peux regarder ici et là.

Pour les outils de développement il y a des IDEs comme Eclipse, ou tu peux utiliser des logiciels moins "usine à gaz" comme vim, cream, emacs...

Cordialement,

----------

## Kevin57

Pour la doc sur chacune des commandes, je dirais de taper "man nom_de_la_commande" (sans guillemets) dans la console (par exemple man ls), ou sinon tu tapes la même chose sur Google.

Concernant linux, tu peux aussi trouver des infos dans les tuto du site du zero (siteduzero.com)

----------

## swilmet

Le site du zéro me parait aussi un bon point d'entrée. Pour la programmation, le mieux est d'apprendre à utiliser Vim ou Emacs comme éditeur de texte, et à compiler en console avec GCC.

Sinon, comme site d'actualité autour de Linux, il y a l'incontournable linuxfr. Il y a notamment des dépêches très complètes sur les sorties du noyau linux.

----------

## Kevin57

A propos de Vim, il y a justement un tuto dessus sur le SDZ (site du zero), dans le tuto officiel sur linux je crois. Il est très bien fait, même moi j'ai compris comment marche vim!  :Laughing: 

----------

